# the feds got this one right



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

as of last week it is a federal offense for a person who holds a medical marijauna card to possess or purchess a firearm
I am personally not a big fan of the feds but this is a rulling i can get behind whole heartedly
I have been working part time in a gun store and have a copy of the ruling and the great thing is that hippa does not protect a medical marijauna user


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like more goberment control over the sheep to me.

So tell me the difference--- its legal to buy and consume booze and own a weapon---but you can't own a weapon if you have a LEGAL med. weed card.------Zig Hail


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm happier for someone to have a beer or 2 than being high on weed and believing the world is full of giant birds looking to peck their eyes out or that everyone is against them. Cannabis has a far worse track record of causing manic depression in people than alcohol. But then its not in England so its nothing to do with me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to set something straight....." If the world is full of giant bird waiting to peck your eyes out" you are most definitly smoking something other than marijuana. LOL
Manic depression or Bi-polar disease is far from the most common effect (or cause of accidents) from alcohol IMO. Just being hung over(still drunk) makes people do silly things with tragic results.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

For the record, medical marijuana users are protected under hippa. That's why you hear about the Feds shutting down the caretakers but not the patients.

I am not for any additional federal involvement in anything we do. It should be illegal to carry a weapon while under the influence (of any drug / alcohol) - much like driving. Nothing more.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AGREED on all counts !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I never said anything about drinking and using a gun. But if you are taking a drug for pain relief then I'm guessing thats a constant thing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't read you say it ?? And I don't think Chris did either, judging from his post.

And yes i thinkkit would be a constant thing... but i doubt we're talking aspirin or aleve here. More likely about narcotic drugs.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I didn't read you say it ?? And I don't think Chris did either, judging from his post.


Well thats ok then, I was just making sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So where did you smoke the pot that made you feel as though the birds were going to peck your eyes out ? Amsterdam ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know what you mean, never tried it, just guess work or what I've been told.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I agree with your statement regarding depression.



Mattuk said:


> I'm happier for someone to have a beer or 2 than being high on weed and believing the world is full of giant birds looking to peck their eyes out or that everyone is against them. Cannabis has a far worse track record of causing manic depression in people than alcohol. But then its not in England so its nothing to do with me!


Only because after I graduated college I started smoking on a regular basis. Depression sure did accompany it...at times I was very depressed and other times just relaxed and stoned. I never saw birds wanting to pick out my eyes other wise I would have shot em dead. After a couple years I gave it up..the depression stuck around for awhile but then it too evaporated.

As for most drugs they should not be mixed with dangerous activities.

As for marijauna I think/feel it should be watched over more closely...as Matt mentioned depression, if abused.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here I thought we were gonna talk a bit about constitutional rights(reply #3)---not the usage of alcohol/marijauna.

Maybe the word consume in my above reply got us a bit off track---I'll try agian.

So tell me the difference--- its legal to buy alcohol and own a weapon---but you can't own a weapon if you have a LEGAL med. marijauna card.---


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok..well I can have a six pack of Miller and bottle of wine sitting my back seat and walk into a gun shop and purchase a gun of my choice along with the ammo.

However if I do so while under the influence I would be guilty of a fellony, I do think I am correct on that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> For the record, medical marijuana users are protected under hippa. That's why you hear about the Feds shutting down the caretakers but not the patients.
> I am not for any additional federal involvement in anything we do. It should be illegal to carry a weapon while under the influence (of any drug / alcohol) - much like driving. Nothing more.


Exactly----It is iilegal here in AL even with a ccw permit to carry if you are drinking period. So I would think a ruling along those lines should apply to marijuana laws for those legally using as well. Rather than using it as another step to ouright outlaw from somebody having LEGAL medical priviledges and stripping them of a constitutional right while being legal. I do also understand that more likely than not it is probably and legally being used daily, so under those conditions then it becomes hard to rule favorably EITHER way.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

wll hippa doesnt protect them in that a medical marijuana card is listed under CJIS so if you buy a gun and have the card you have a problem since the CBI will know and you will be arrested

its a fact that as far as the feds are concerned MJ is still very much illegal


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So my right to OWN a firearm is gone if I have a LEGAL med marijuana card ? That's insane... Just because I have the card doesn't mean I am stoned. On the other hand most states issue cards for chronic pain, so by that thinkling perhaps they need to revoke their drivers license also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

One to think about....

You can buy any one of the FDA's millions of "legal" drugs, and there is no law against owning a gun with any of those. Oh, and many of them have disclosures that say that the drug may create feelings of depression and even suicide. Again though, the legal drug dealers can do as they choose. So are they not just telling us that they only care about demonizing products that compete with theirs? Obviously it's not REALLY about our safety, or they would outlaw 90% of the products they approve.

Not advocating drug use, and also not looking to make this a discussion about marijuana and it's benefits or lack thereof. Just think for a minute about all of the (hardly tested) drugs they push on us on a daily basis and now consider their laws restricting our access to natural remedies that actually work. Do you think they REALLY care about US, or are they just looking to shut down the competition?

Your best best is to keep fighting for our constitutional rights and don't fall for all this BS they push on us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is all about the money and control otherwise they would have legalized marijuana years ago... It's benefits have been documented for years. I am still confused as to why it is dispensed in the way that it is. Apparently walgreens and CVS didn't have wide enough aisles to handle the crowds.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeahhhhh... the fed doesnt need to have anything to do with gun "control". They use every little excuse to inch in gun control through the cracks more and more. Its little things like that that will make some people say, "Oh... I can understand that" then one day you open your eyes and the fed has inch by inch wittled the American populations constitutional rights down to 1 shotgun per person for "hunting" purposes.

Right now I have multiple leg injuries due to combat in Afg. I have a ton of percocets for it and shoot on them all the time and own several guns. I hunt almost every day.

So if I was using medicinal marijuana instead then i dont deserve MY constitutional rights to protect my family, hunt, or participate in any of the multiple firearm hobbies I have? If that was to be contested then it would look like Ruby Ridge around here.


----------

